# T.S.S. Hobbies H.O.D.R.A. Drag Race



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

:wave: Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts, 
The 2007 H.O.D.R.A. Grand Nationals is being held at the facilities of T.S.S. Hobbies in Whitmore Lake , MI . Website updates are forthcoming. Hotel and lodging information can be had by contacting T.S.S. Hobbies via email or via telephone. 
Classes this yr are as folows:
S/TJ/TP
SS/TJ/TP - 1969 body style or older
P/DS
P/M
O/TJ
SP/FC
Class definitions can be found on the HODRA website.

www.slotcars.org/hodra

www.tsshobbies.com

Tom


----------

